# Good duck dog names



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well this will be my old gals last year, shes 12.5 and the old bones just dont work well anymore for her, even though the heart does. So Ill probably get a pup soon. What are some good duck hunting dog names you've heard? I want something waterfowl related.


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

my lab's name is Drake.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Didn't you just get one? Bad hips?
Gus, Bo, Coy (short for decoy), Shooter, Hoozelfritz, that is all that I have.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

gaddy, suzie, spooner, deke, goose ..etc


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

weve been leaning to gaddy. Huge, he had a terminal disease. It was a sad deal


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

The mother of all dog names S.O.B.

Opening morning every year, I swear that every dog out there has that name :shock:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pinner/pinny, fowler and marsh as well. "eddy" would also make a fine name. named after one of the great waterfowlers on the forum.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Woody


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

coot


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Im going to go with a more traditional name like Sanchez.....after the great quarterback of the Jets....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Im going to go with a more traditional name like Sanchez.....after the great quarterback of the Jets....


 :lol: lol, **** you, you better not get this thread locked.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i dont like naming dogs while i still have my current ones.... but some day i will have a duck dog named "poacher"


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> weve been leaning to gaddy. Huge, he had a terminal disease. It was a sad deal


Sorry to hear that! Something that they can screen for? We had a 1-year old that put us up for a $1,500 vet bill and then promptly died....not fun.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My dog goes by Dammit most of the time.


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

"eddy" or bust


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

I like the name stains, that way when you call him you yell come stains.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

:V|:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My brother Bob named his dog after another of my brothers named Jack. You can imagine what you hear out in the field.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cody Freeman said:


> I like the name stains, that way when you call him you yell come stains.


I love it. lol The possibilities are endless.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have always liked Teal, Guage, Drake, Gander (my last dog's name) and Coot. 

Never heard Gaddy before, but am really liking that. I have a friend with a black lab female named Barrow (as in Barrows Goldeneye) and I love that name. And last, obviously I am partial, but I like the name of my current pup. She is pretty small for a lab, so her registered name is Last Calls Twenty Gauge Magnum, and then I call her Mags or Maggie for short.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

After going through most of the above mentioned names with my fiance the only one I could get her to agree on was Avery. At least all of the gear I buy her now will have her name on it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol, I name my dogs, and the wife gets to name her dogs. 
I have never heard of a dog named Avery before, I like it.

My next one may go by Sprig or Bull, but as I have two now, that will be far in the furture.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

SPOONER of RUGER


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

In my experience the best dog names are the one's that fit the dog to a "T" I've even known several guys that have waited a week or two trying to pin down the personality of a dog before they name it. My big white male lab goes by Zeus.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Depends on breed and sex but here are a few. Fowler, wally, goldie, ruddy, quacker, marsh or marsha, phrag, mudd, snowy, brant, and if you like animation then Huey, Louis, Dewey, Donald, Daisy or Daffy. Remington, Whinchester, Berretta and Mossy.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't name my waterfowl dog after things too closely related to waterfowl hunting. For example if you name your dog drake, it could be confusing when everyone is yelling "shoot the drake" the dog is going to hear his name in all kinds of sentences and not know if you are referring to him or not. I named my Labrador "Hagen" if I get another one I will name her "Cope"
Cope N Hagen......... :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think we may have a winner. the name 12 gauge, and he'll go buy Gauge.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I had a female lab named Sophie Kingdom. Now say her name real fast.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Gaston said:


> I had a female lab named Sophie Kingdom. Now say her name real fast.


I dont get it........ _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Gaston said:


> I had a female lab named Sophie Kingdom. Now say her name real fast.


I don't get it????


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Perhaps "Sofa Kingdom" makes more sense. Our first dog is named Nixon, and our little one is named Odie. I like Gaddy, but I would probably spell it "Gaddie" to make it seem more like a name, and give it some femininity (for the wife's sake, of course ;o)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, my wife really likes stains. lol. So it's between stains, gaddie, and Gauge. Any more? Pinni's not bad either.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

All springers, over the last 36 years
1- Little Spring
2- Ridge Running Remington (Rem the destroyer)
3- Back water buck ( Buckie )
4- Ruger ( Booger )
5- Ranger
6- Storm Front (storm)
7- Maggie Mae, Died at 19 months old 
8 -Rogaous Maximus (Rouge) 12 weeks old

They are all special, Rouge put up his first rooster on Sunday, thank heaven I dumped it,


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe you could relate its name to Utah waterfowling. You could name it Harold or Howard (after the WMA's).

I also really like the names Turpin, Crystal, Doug Miller, and Unit 1.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Reed
Mojo
Max-1
B.C. (short for Black Cloud)


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

My lab is named Summit.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe you should just name it EDDY.


----------

